
Nikon and Verily team up to fight diabetes-related eye disease - QuercusMax
https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/30/nikon-and-verily-diabetes-eye-disease/
======
QuercusMax
Google Research recently published a paper in the JAMA on using Deep Learning
to detect these same eye diseases:
[http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/258876...](http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/2588763)

